# Drinking Lagavulin and smoking a Lusi :)



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Man is it good!!!!:al :ss :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will be drinking some of that soon.

That good , Robert ???



Nothing like a good cigar and some great Scotch !


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

One of my favorite single malts:tu


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice, damnit!:ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I will be drinking some of that soon.
> 
> That good , Robert ???
> 
> Nothing like a good cigar and some great Scotch !


Yep that good...:tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

So, who's bottle are you drinking?


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Never did that combo. Sounds nice. What year Lusi?
I'm hitting Pappy Van Winkle 20 and an '01 RyJ Romeo Robusto EL this evening.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

RJT said:


> Man is it good!!!!:al :ss :tu


Sounds like a great night :dr


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

burninator said:


> So, who's bottle are you drinking?


why is my bottle half gone????:al :al :al :al


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

bragger


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Who is Lusi?????



Very nice pairing.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Lagavulin is a wonderful malt. One of my favorites, and sounds like a great pairing with the Partagas!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Unfrigginfortunately, I just saw the thread about the group buy. Guess next time I'll remove my head from my rear end and pay attention....one sweet deal Robert put together! I'm envious!!!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I checked and the Lagavulin is still available at that price!!! I just ordered three bottles.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

squid said:


> Unfrigginfortunately, I just saw the thread about the group buy. Guess next time I'll remove my head from my rear end and pay attention....one sweet deal Robert put together! I'm envious!!!


Sorry you missed it. Grab you a couple bottles direct if you can. You cant beat that price. :al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> I checked and the Lagavulin is still available at that price!!! I just ordered three bottles.


:tu :al :tu

Nice, I love this stuff.


----------

